
Google Docs are offline - gmemstr
Don&#x27;t seem to be able to load it at all.<p>Edit: Seems it&#x27;s able to load the main page (docs.google.com) but no documents (yet).<p>Edit 2: Seems to be super sporadic whether it loads or not, no word from Google yet.<p>Edit 3: Docs seem to be able to load <i>very slowly</i>, so service is returning to normal. Unable to print&#x2F;download docs at this time.<p>Edit 4: Should mention I&#x27;m in NA, Aus seems to be most affected at the moment according to comments.<p>Edit 5 (1:26PM PST): Will start adding timestamps to edits as things progress. Seems it has gone completely offline in NA again.<p>Edit 6 (1:29PM PST): Google Docs Twitter has tweeted they are looking into the issue https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;googledocs&#x2F;status&#x2F;930910008941756416<p>Edit 7 (1:33PM PST): Google has added the incident to their status page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;appsstatus#hl=en&amp;v=issue&amp;sid=5&amp;iid=256bb31e589f5037731d2bdc83b66bb8, report will be updated at 2:30PM according to them.
======
bugmen0t
This is your regular reminder that all your business relies on a service that
may have outages.

Feel free to turn your individual crank towards further criticism of data
silos, walled gardens, single points of failures and lock-in.

~~~
Daviey
Has Gdocs had better reliability than the average desktop PC, with MS word?

Has Gdoc's made businesses more productive due to co-working on documents
together, rather than emailing around word documents?

lock-in? Why do you feel Gdoc's provides lock-in?

How is it a walled garden?

------
tlogan
But their marketing page [1] is telling us that everything is ok...

[1]
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

------
t0mbstone
Tried to get to a google doc, but it sat there loading, so I got bored and
opened hacker news in a new tab. Bam. Question answered.

------
smegel
Yup came here to find this. Can open Drive, but not individual documents.
Which is a real pain as there is something in one I need right now. And I have
offline installed but no dice...

(Australia)

Edit: I was using it fine at around 7:20AM (AEST) but it was down when I got
to work at 8AM.

------
suhastech
I can confirm. It is prompting me to turn on offline sync.

------
tiredwired
not down but, very very very slow to load in San Jose, CA.

------
casley
Really slow in NZ. Intermittently offline. Back up now.

------
marak830
Down for me in Aus

Edit: sporadic actually

------
graystevens
Up for me - UK.

------
paulbishop
sloooooooooooow in Aus

~~~
synicalx
Well that could just be our lovely NBN, high performance NBN

